# Ohio Lakes that allow Snowmobiles



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

(When safe ice permits) what Ohio Lakes allow the use of snowmobiles ?
Also what are the typical rules governing the use from parking lot directly to the Lake ?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Check ODNR 

Portage Lakes...ARGHHHH!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Garyoutlaw77 said:


> (When safe ice permits) what Ohio Lakes allow the use of snowmobiles ?
> Also what are the typical rules governing the use from parking lot directly to the Lake ?


lake erie and
N.Y. lake Chautauqua


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

Lake Erie I'm under the impression is open to any public boat launch that allows access can be used but the private areas such as Camp Perry or land owned private access is up to owner discretion. There are areas I wish would allow access that dont due to people trashing the place but I can undersand the liability if someone goes for a swim and has to pay the cost of recovery but places like mosquito that has unlimited hp boat access during summer but doesn't allow snowmobiles I dont understand?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

If unlimited use of snowmobiles were allowed on the frozen inland lakes and reservoirs, you would end up with the same problem faced by fishermen regarding personal watercraft.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Indian Lake in West Central Ohio. Been buzzed by them things many times (


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Mosquito has many miles of snowmobile trails around the lake, but don't get caught with it on the ice.


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

ezbite said:


> Mosquito has many miles of snowmobile trails around the lake


Hey EZ can you get close enough to the lake to drag on the ice to some hot spots?


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

just google it.....smh


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

kneedeep said:


> Hey EZ can you get close enough to the lake to drag on the ice to some hot spots?


yes north end and south end,you have aces to whole lake.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

kneedeep said:


> Hey EZ can you get close enough to the lake to drag on the ice to some hot spots?


this is a pretty good map here, use the zoom feature. just so you know, some points look easy to get to, they are not. I can tell you the easier ones.

https://odnr.maps.arcgis.com/apps/webappviewer/index.html?id=a5ac7381b9f1462d85ff563e124ff6ba&query=ODNR_ODNR_Lands_External_1469_0,ALT_NAME LIKE '%Mosquito Lake%' and DIV_CODE=730


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

Awesome EZ and Happy Snag, I knew you or someone would have some positive info! First plan is to get some safe ice but that gives me time to form a game plan. Appreciate it and hopefully we could get together sometime on the ice bag a few!


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Make sure you have your Ohio off road vehicle regististration.. I have heard of people getting ticketed when they were on public property without a registration.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

some years at Indian the side by sides and snowmobiles fly right by my shanty, definitely want to be lit up with reflectors after dark, lots of riding on that lake.


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

These are from DNR



http://ohiodnr.gov/winter-recreation/recreation/snowmobiling


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

quicktafix1 said:


> These are from DNR
> 
> 
> 
> http://ohiodnr.gov/winter-recreation/recreation/snowmobiling


Thanks for the post, I thought there would have been more.


----------

